# Why Portuguese? / Porquê o português?



## Outsider

_Hello, everyone.

Lately, I noticed that we've had posters asking questions here in the forum who were from very faraway places, and that left me wondering what had made them start studying Portuguese. 

I would like to extend this question to all posters in the forum who are not native speakers. What motivated you to choose this language? And are there many people learning it, where you live?

Thank you for your replies. 
_

Hola a todos.

Recientemente, he notado que tuvimos aquí en el foro preguntas de foreros originarios de lugares muy lejanos, y me quedé pensando en qué los habría llevado a empezar a estudiar el portugués.

Me gustaría extender esta pregunta a todos los foreros que no son hablantes nativos. ¿Qué los ha llevado a escoger esta lengua? Y ¿cuántas personas más están aprendiendo portugués, en donde viven ustedes?

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Brazuca

Outsider, o "porquê" de sua pergunta não seria "por que"?

Um abraço


----------



## Outsider

Aqui em Portugal escreve-se assim.

A propósito, se alguém quiser corrigir erros no meu espanhol, é bem-vindo. Enviem-me as correcções por mensagem particular, por favor.


----------



## Brazuca

Ora pois! Esta é nova para mim!


----------



## Outsider

Tivemos um tópico antes acerca do assunto (mais ou menos acerca do assunto).


----------



## Chipolata

Buenas tardes:

Siento mucho no escribir en Portugués pero me falta confianca... Eu esquecé o portugués falando espanhol tudo o tempo... Posso falar portunhol... Bueno, a pesar de no poder comunicar mucho en portugués, sí lo estudié hace un par de años. Lo estudié en México con Brasileiros y me gustó mucho. Fue el cuarto idioma que estudié, después del francés (mi idioma nativo), del inglés y del español. Me gustó la idea de hablar los cuatro idiomas más hablados en America. Además, me gustan mucho los idiomas romances. En fin, mi proyecto ahora es terminar de dominar el inglés y después seguir estudiando el portugués. Supongo que después vendrá el latin. Veremos...


----------



## pickypuck

La razón principal por la que estudio portugués es de índole laboral. Saber portugués aquí es algo muchas veces determinante para conseguir un trabajo. Además, amplía tus horizontes laborales al otro lado de la raya.

El interés que hay por la lengua portuguesa en Extremadura es grandísimo. Aproximadamente el 60% de los españoles que aprenden portugués lo hacen en Extremadura. La gran mayoría de las Escuelas Oficiales de Idiomas extremeñas lo ofrecen, siendo el segundo idioma en número de alumnos después del inglés. Hay varios institutos de Enseñanza Secundaria que también lo ofrecen. Además se puede estudiar la carrera completa de Filología Portuguesa en la Universidad de Extremadura y estudiar portugués a través de las asignaturas de libre configuración. Las universidades populares también ofrecen cursos de portugués. En Badajoz, le pusieron el nombre a estos cursos (estructurados en cuatro niveles) de Aula Joaquim Moura. También el Servicio Extremeño Público de Empleo ofrece cursos de tipo "Portugués - Atención al público", etc. Debido a este interés, el Instituto Camões decidió abrír uno de sus centros en Cáceres. Portugal está muy presente en todas las instituciones extremeñas y eso se traduce en todo lo comentado anteriormente.

¡Olé!


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Bem, eu estudei português no jardim-de-infância, porque meus pais foram viver em Brasília por trabalho quando eu tinha 3 anos. Meu irmão e eu estudamos na escola durante os quase dez anos que moramos no Brasil, e quando voltamos para a Argentina, começamos a treinar Capoeira como uma forma de não perder o contato com a nossa cultura. Depois eu comecei a trabalhar com meu pai como secretária (ele faz Estudos de Impacto Ambiental e temas de Ecologia, etc com equipes interdisciplinares de brasileiros e argentinos), e desde então continuei me dedicando às traduções e sendo secretária em empresas vinculadas com o Mercossul.
Também formei um grupo com meu irmão (ele violão e coros, eu voz e flauta travesseira) chamado SaudadeS, de MPB e música afroamericana.
E adoro o português, a sua sonoridade, poesia, jogos de palavras, expressões...
Acho que é isso mesmo, minha estória dentro da história. Espero ter sido clara.


----------



## Outsider

Claríssima. 

Obrigado aos três, pelas respostas. Adoraria ter mais algumas.


----------



## Robinvn

Então deixem-me escrever as minhas razões também 
Há uns oito anos, conheci uma brasileira pela Internet. Um dia a gente estava conversando quando ela se enganou de janela de conversa. Costumávamos conversar em inglês e não entendi nenhuma palavra da frase que de repente apareceu na tela. Porém, achei interessante e pedi umas músicas e letras de lá. Foi assim que conheci a riquíssima cultura brasileira pela primeira vez. Eu gostei demais, realmente achei o máximo, então comprei um curso de português. Tive tempo nesse verão e aprendi a base da língua portuguesa.
Essa minha amiga ajudou-me muito, corrigindo as minhas cartas e respondendo a todas as minhas perguntas (que eram muitas!).
Quando terminei o colégio eu estava muito indeciso quanto aos meus próximos estudos quando encontrei uma formação de tradutores. Só existe uma universidade na Bélgica onde se ensina português num nível bastante bom e entrei naquela faculdade. Entretanto terminei a formação de tradutor, mas o amor pela língua portuguesa ficou, e ainda hoje compro todos os discos e livros que se tratam do português e que são disponíveis aqui.
Também visitei o Brasil e confesso com o maior prazer que valeu o esforço da aprendizagem da língua, eu adorei e não vejo a hora de voltar.
Fui lá com uma mala grande e uma outra, bem menor, lá dentro. Quando voltei, toda a roupa e tal estava na mala pequena, a grande mala estando farta de dicionários, dvds, CDs, livros, e uma garrafa de cachaça 
No que diz respeito à língua, eu gosto sobretudo da riqueza em conjugação, é possível exprimir uma totalmente outra modalidade, simplesmente trocando o futuro e o imperfeito do subjuntivo, por exemplo.
Eis um breve relato sobre as minhas razões para estudar e ficar estudando o português. E.... se eu tiver escrito erros de português, por favor me corrijam que eu estarei feliz por aprender melhor a minha língua favorita!


----------



## moura

Olá Robinvn

Que excelente português! Os meus parabéns - não encontrei a menor falha. Impecável!


----------



## jazyk

> Entretanto terminei a formação de tradutor, mas o amor pela língua portuguesa ficou, e ainda hoje compro todos os discos e livros *que se tratam* do português e que são disponíveis aqui.


Que tratam do português.



> é possível exprimir uma totalmente outra modalidade


Não me está muito claro.


----------



## hoatigger

*Sou uma estudante de lingua portuguesa no vietname.No meu país ,**é uma língua muito nova.Foi a primeira vez Portugues foi ensinado no Vietname,por isso achei que vai haver mais opportunidade de emprego .Quando eu escolhi a lingua portuguesa para estudar,eu tinha mais”curiosidade’do que “interesse” com esta língua e cultura.Primeiro, eu estava decepcionada porque Portugues e muito dificil e nos estudavamos na condicional pobre, sem livros sem cd,ate nao podemos comprar livros PTs em qualquer lugar.no Vietname, nao ha embaixada de Portugal,por isso ninguem pode nos ajudar.o unico nos tinhamos foi um professor PT .Mas,desde eu frequentei o curso de verão em Macau,eu tive uma mundanca muito importante.Durante 1 mês,eu estudava,fazia amigo,e comunicava com muitos amigos .Eu podia ver com os meus olhas a vida e a imagem reais das pessoas num da comunidade dos paises de lingua portuguesa.E eu reconheci que tudo foram muito differente com os que eu tinha estudado no livro.Tudo sao mais interessante.aprendi que:”os que os olhos não vêem,o coracão não sente”.Estimulou_me para aprender e descobrir mais sobre esta língua e cultura.Eu queria ver com os meus olhos o PORTUGAL(o país e a língua que eu escolhi para estudar) com *
*a beleza reais da vida ,dos habitantes,da lingua e da cultura Portuguesa.*
*.Espero que no futuro, a relacao de comercio e politico entre oVietname e os paises de CPLP desenvolva mais ,e os estudantes como eu vao ter a condicional melhor de estudar e ter mais oportunidade de emprego.*


----------



## Robinvn

Muito obrigado Moura pelo elogio!

Jazyk, obrigado pela correção. 

Pois, quanto às modalidades verbais... Permita que eu explique melhor o que quis dizer por meio destes dois exemplos:

* Se ele viesse, veria com os seus próprios olhos.
* Se ele vier, vai ver com os seus próprios olhos.

Todo o mundo imediatamente entende que na primeira frase ele não vem, nem nunca vai vir. 
Na segunda frase é possível que ele venha, mas não é nada certo.
Conclusão mais lógica não há para quem já fale português.
Eu achei interesssante porque o sentido das frases é muito diferente, mesmo que não seja preciso usar muitas palavras para exprimir a diferença...
Claro que isso também existe em outras línguas, mas acho que em geral precisamos de mais palavras. Sobretudo porque o futuro do subjuntivo não se manteve na maioria das (todas??) outras línguas românicas.
Espero ter esclarecido meu primeiro post.


----------



## Makumbera

Robinvn

Parabéns, você fala como um verdadeiro nativo!


----------



## Tigrao

Boa noite Outsider!
To answer your question: I am an American born to Colombian parents, so my first language was Spanish. I had to learn English at a very early age. I then took 3 years of Italian, and then 4 years of French. As you can tell, I love to learn different languages. 

A few years ago I met a Brasileira (nickamed "Pipoca") who piqued my curiousity in Portuguese, and she began to teach me. Unfortunately she moved away and my interest faded. Then I met another Brasileira (nicknamed "Fofinha"), and she also began to teach me Portuguese. I learned a lot from her, and these days I am studying Portuguese after work at a local school. 

Simply put, it's a beautiful language.


----------



## magdala

Outsider said:


> ¿Qué los ha llevado a escoger esta lengua?
> 
> Outsider, achei muito interessante este novo _thread_ proposto por ti e, aproveitando a deixa, também estou curiosa em saber como é que aprendeste o castelhano. Já deu para comprovar a boa qualidade do teu inglés, mas isso não me espanta uma vez que em Portugal faz parte do curriculum escolar em qualquer escola, mas o espanhol não! Estudaste no Instituto espãnhol?
> Saludos
> M.


----------



## solinvictus

Olá Outsider.
Eu aprendi a falar português _à mon corps défendant_ uma vez que namorei uma portuguesa que agora é a minha mulher. Isso foi há muito tempo no Politécnico de Lausanne. Eu era um estudante chileno de ascendência francesa e crioula.
Tinha sido sensível à elegância desta língua maravilhosa já em criança, quando ouvia com muito prazer os discos brasileiros de meus pais - Stelinha Egg me encantava - e já entendia bastante, pois em casa falávamos castelhano e francés.(também havia um disco ou dois da Amália, e umas mornas, onde é que os meus pais as iriam arranjar não sei, deve ter sido no Brasil, às vezes iam lá).
Depois a minha mulher leu-me os sonetos de Camões, ofereceu-me a Peregrinação de Fernão Mendes Pinto e fiquei conquistado para sempre... quando provei a cozinha portuguesa! Agora vivo em Portugal onde estamos a criar uma portuguesinha.
Obrigado caro Outsider por esta janela de saudades.
PS. acho que _janela_ à a minha palavra favorita na língua portuguesa.


----------



## Vanda

Nossa, Solinvictus, que depoimento tocante!! E que português lindo!

Agora, por favor, explique-me o que é o *mornas* que seus pais buscavam no Brasil...


----------



## solinvictus

Vanda said:


> Nossa, Solinvictus, que depoimento tocante!! E que português lindo!
> 
> Agora, por favor, explique-me o que é o *mornas* que seus pais buscavam no Brasil...


 
Obrigado pelo que me toca.
As mornas são umas músicas de Cabo Verde. Vale a pena. Procure Cesária Évora na Saraiva.


----------



## Outsider

magdala said:


> Outsider, achei muito interessante este novo _thread_ proposto por ti e, aproveitando a deixa, também estou curiosa em saber como é que aprendeste o castelhano. Já deu para comprovar a boa qualidade do teu inglés, mas isso não me espanta uma vez que em Portugal faz parte do curriculum escolar em qualquer escola, mas o espanhol não! Estudaste no Instituto espãnhol?
> Saludos
> M.


Haha, não, nunca estudei espanhol formalmente, Magdala. 
Só sei umas coisitas que aprendi aqui e ali, grande parte delas lendo este fórum. As semelhanças entre o espanhol e o português ajudam bastante. Mesmo quando não se sabe uma coisa, muitas vezes dá para adivinhar. Mas acho que escrever é mais fácil que falar com fluência.


----------



## jess oh seven

Comencei estudar o português porque era necessario estudá-lo nesta universidade na carreira de "Estudos Hispánicos", com o espanhol. Agora gosto muito do português e o seguirei estudando depois de terminar os estudos. (Preciso de passar muito mais tempo num lugar lusófono (?) porque ainda não sei todas as coisas básicas.... bom, ao menos já não falo com acento espanol...)


----------



## rivera

Outsider said:


> _Hello, everyone._
> 
> _Lately, I noticed that we've had posters asking questions here in the forum who were from very faraway places, and that left me wondering what had made them start studying Portuguese. _
> 
> _I would like to extend this question to all posters in the forum who are not native speakers. What motivated you to choose this language? And are there many people learning it, where you live?_
> 
> _Thank you for your replies. _
> 
> 
> Hola a todos.
> 
> Recientemente, he notado que tuvimos aquí en el foro preguntas de foreros originarios de lugares muy lejanos, y me quedé pensando en qué los habría llevado a empezar a estudiar el portugués.
> 
> Me gustaría extender esta pregunta a todos los foreros que no son hablantes nativos. ¿Qué los ha llevado a escoger esta lengua? Y ¿cuántas personas más están aprendiendo portugués, en donde viven ustedes?
> 
> Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


 
Eu nascim na Galicia,e as primeiras palavras que ouvim e soube dizer foram em galego.É por isso que a lingua portuguesa,pela sua semelhanza com o galego,a considero a minha propria lingua também.Gosto muito dela e não é dificil para mim,mas há que estuda-la,e neste forum posso apreender muitas coisas,é optimo para mim.Obrigado


----------



## magdala

Outsider said:


> Haha, não, nunca estudei espanhol formalmente, Magdala.
> Só sei umas coisitas que aprendi aqui e ali, grande parte delas lendo este fórum. As semelhanças entre o espanhol e o português ajudam bastante. Mesmo quando não se sabe uma coisa, muitas vezes dá para adivinhar. Mas acho que escrever é mais fácil que falar com fluência.


 
Pois então estás de parabéns! a aprendizagem de um autodidacta tem sempre mais valor. Vou tentar fazer o mesmo que tu com o inglés e vou-me por a ler com mais atenção os textos deste fórum, pode ser que finalmente consiga desbloquear e me atreva um dia a participar sem pejo nas conversas anglófonas.  
enhorabuena out!


----------



## solinvictus

Eso, desbloqueate!
Nada com echarse al agua para aprender a nadar.


----------



## magdala

solinvictus said:


> Eso, desbloqueate!
> Nada com echarse al agua para aprender a nadar.


 
Gracias por tu apoyo moral solinvictus. Bien falta me hace!


----------



## catholicspazz

I speak very little Portuguese but I will attempt to answer.

Meu marido estaou um Brasiliero. Nossa familia esta em Porto Alegre.


----------



## magdala

catholicspazz said:


> I speak very little Portuguese but I will attempt to answer.
> 
> Meu marido estaou um Brasiliero. Nossa familia esta em Porto Alegre.


 
catholicspazz, será que queres dizer: Meu marido está no Brasil ou meu marido é brasileiro?


----------



## catholicspazz

magdala said:


> catholicspazz, será que queres dizer: Meu marido está no Brasil ou meu marido é brasileiro?



Desculpe, não falo muito português. Meu marido é brasileiro.


----------



## Tomby

Eu sempre gostei de Portugal e da sua língua. Não saberia explicar a razão e um dia resolvi começar a estudar português mas só por um simples hobby. Não tem nada a ver com a minha profissão.



P.S. Outsider, o seu espanhol é muito bom. Se você cometer algum erro garrafal eu comentá-lo-ia através de uma MP como nalguma outra ocasião. Parabéns!


----------



## neev

Hi outsider,
Sorry everybody, my reply is in english as I forgot everything in spanish since I've left school, and I don't know enough portuguese vocabulary to use this language...
I think France is very open to brasilian culture, and the year dedicated to Brasil revealed several organizations based on brasilian culture. I belong to a batucada, and batucadas are becoming quite common, you can find them in Bretagne, in south of France, and of course in Paris and around.
Well, I started playing and singing pagode with my group, and I often search translations for lyrics, to understand what I'm singing... But vocabulary is a little part of the language, I would also want to learn the portuguese sentences structure, the grammar, the vocabulary, the verbs etc. So as to be able to speak brasilian when I'll come to Brasil ;o)


----------



## solinvictus

neev said:


> Hi outsider,
> Sorry everybody, my reply is in english as I forgot everything in spanish since I've left school, and I don't know enough portuguese vocabulary to use this language...
> I think France is very open to brasilian culture, and the year dedicated to Brasil revealed several organizations based on brasilian culture. I belong to a batucada, and batucadas are becoming quite common, you can find them in Bretagne, in south of France, and of course in Paris and around.
> Well, I started playing and singing pagode with my group, and I often search translations for lyrics, to understand what I'm singing... But vocabulary is a little part of the language, I would also want to learn the portuguese sentences structure, the grammar, the vocabulary, the verbs etc. So as to be able to speak brasilian when I'll come to Brasil ;o)


 
Please don't say Brazilian, the language spoken by Brazilians is Portuguese.
If you wish, you can specify: Portuguese (Brazil) or Portuguese(Portugal) or Portuguese (Angola) etc.
I wish you luck with your brazilian studies!


----------



## Tomby

solinvictus said:


> Please don't say Brazilian, the language spoken by Brazilians is Portuguese.
> If you wish, you can specify: Portuguese (Brazil) or Portuguese(Portugal) or Portuguese (Angola) etc.
> I wish you luck with your brazilian studies!


I totally agree with you.  
---
Existe a Comunidade dos Países de Língua Portuguesa (CPLP), com sede em Lisboa, formada por Angola, Brasil, Cabo Verde, Guiné-Bissau, Portugal, Moçambique e São Tomé e Príncipe que tem como objectivos preservar e expandir o português pelo mundo e promover a cooperação política, social, económica e cultural entre os países-membros. 
Penso que o último país em formar parte da CPLP é ou será Timor-Leste. 
Mais informação sobre a unificação do português aqui. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Denis555

solinvictus said:


> Please don't say Brazilian, the language spoken by Brazilians is Portuguese.
> If you wish, you can specify: Portuguese (Brazil) or Portuguese(Portugal) or Portuguese (Angola) etc.
> I wish you luck with your brazilian studies!


 

Well, I'm Brazilian and I think there's no problem in saying *Brazilian language. *I study Linguistics and among linguists it's quite widespread that there's a big gap between the Brazilian language(Spoken in Brazil) and the Portuguese language (spoken in Portugal and in Africa).

As a Brazilian, when I hear Portuguese people speaking I don't feel that I speak _their language _and that they are speaking _my language. _Although I understand that the written languages are quite compatible with each other. But when it comes to the spoken languages, they are a world apart.


----------



## Outsider

I wouldn't want this thread to degenerate into a row over the name of the language of Brazil. Everyone please feel free to call it as you wish.


----------



## Pedrovski

Denis55, if you feel that the spoken versions of brazilian portuguese and european portuguese are a "world apart", then you are clearly a deluded fellow. 
Although being no linguist, as you claim to be, it doesn't take a genius to realize that in practice the differences are minimal.


----------



## Vanda

Para discutir português brasileiro e afins, por favor, façam-no aqui neste tópico . 
Neste tópico continuaremos a discutir o motivo pelo qual os estrangeiros escolheram aprender portugês.
Obrigada!


----------



## Cosmic

Notando el énfasis que ponen en analizar el modo en que cada uno escribe , prefiero escribir en español en lugar de portugués ante el temor de ser destrozado por los amigos foreros. 
Les cuento que desde niño sentí una gran admiración por la música brasileña , principalmente la llamda bossa nova . Crecí escuchando a Vinicius de Moraes , María Bethania , Chico , Caetano , Elis y tanto/a /s otro/a /s.  Hablo inglés con bastante corrección , y cuando era ejecutivo de una empresa alemana , intenté con ese idioma , el cual me pareció francamente detestable por su estructura y su bárbara sonoridad. Así que ahora que tengo tiempo extra , dado que renuncié a mi empleo , y que la tecnología ,me permite cosas que antes parecían imposibles , dedico parte de mi tiempo a estudiar este idioma que me parece muy dulce  , entre otras cosas , y que me permite adentrarme en una cultura tan rica como la brasileña. Ah...le he sido infiel a María Bethania , me enamoré perdidamete de Adriana Calcanhotto.
Gracias a este foro encontré un profe con paciencia que me va puliendo a cambio de reciprocidad , aunque sospecho que las prestaciones no son equivalentes.
Un saludo a todos , y perdonen no haberles dado la oportunidad de destrozarme. Tuve una sola experiencia y no pienso repetirla !


----------



## Outsider

Não leve a mal. Só querem ajudar.


----------



## Vanda

> en lugar de portugués ante el temor de ser destrozado por los amigos foreros. ....
> Tuve una sola experiencia y no pienso repetirla !


 
Cosmic, você está falando sério? Penso que não. Estou tentando lembrar-me deste fato, pois eu teria partido pra cima dos nativos que fizessem isto com alguém tentando aprender nossa língua.  Pode escrever o português que você quiser aqui, da minha parte vou ajudar se puder e da parte da moderadora, "vou cair em cima" se o _destroçarem_. 
E só perdôo a traição à Bethânia porque é a Calcanhoto, mas acredito que as duas não vão ficar com raiva se você continuar traindo as duas. Desde que seja uma com a outra!


----------



## Sparkle

*Obrigada Outsider* por este tópico, é algo que também sempre me perguntei!  

Recentemente, numa viagem a Espanha, conheci um Irlandês que - qual o meu espanto! - estava a aprender português! Quando me disse não quis acreditar, não conseguia entender, para ser sincera, o que levaria alguém a aprender Português. I mean, tantas línguas mais "famosas", se é que me faço entender, por que é que alguém se viraria para o Português?? 
A resposta no caso deste meu amigo é que, apesar de ele ser de nacionalidade Irlandesa e viver na Irlanda, o pai é Espanhol e ele viveu grande parte da sua infância em Espanha, considerando-se, portanto, Spaniard. Ou seja, escolheu o Português por haver uma proximidade entre o Espanhol, que ele domina perfeitamente, e a língua Lusa. 

Agora, lendo as respostas a este thread, fico um bocado... hmmm... triste, um pouco desapontada talvez, que a maioria tenha interesse por razões ligadas ao Brasil e ao som do Português Brasileiro em vez do som do nosso Português e do nosso país... o berço da língua enfim. Mas não digo isto por ter algo contra os Brasileiros, _não me interpretem mal, por favor_!! Mas gostava que alguém de fora da Europa soubesse também como é o Português de Portugal.  


 Thread muito interessante de verdade, reply away POR FAVOR!


----------



## Vanda

Fica triste, não Sparkle. Por aqui tem aparecido muita gente querendo especificamente o português europeu. É que você não viu ainda.  De qualquer modo, é português, né?


----------



## magdala

Não quero ser chata mas não entendo porquê é que num foro de português insistem em escrever em inglês. Se estamos a aprender uma língua nova sejamos coherentes e corajosos e tentemos exprimirmo-nos nessa língua bem ou mal, para isso estão os outros dispostos a judar e corrigir onde for necesario e com o maior carinho e diplomacia. Existe outra forma melhor de aprender uma língua? 
Não me levem a mal e coragem!
M.

Escreví coerente em espanhol. é das pressas! desculpem a minha burrice!


----------



## Outsider

É, às vezes também acho que não puxamos o suficiente pelos nossos consulentes. Somos demasiado bonzinhos.


----------



## Alentugano

magdala said:


> Escreví coerente em espanhol. é das pressas! desculpem a minha burrice!


Olá,
também escreveste "nece*s*s*á*rio" em espanhol.


----------



## magdala

Obrigada Alentugano, é isso mesmo que eu preciso, uns valentes puxões de orelhas para aprender desacelerar a marcha!


----------



## Pedrovski

"Agora, lendo as respostas a este thread, fico um bocado... hmmm... triste, um pouco desapontada talvez, que a maioria tenha interesse por razões ligadas ao Brasil e ao som do Português Brasileiro em vez do som do nosso Português e do nosso país... o berço da língua enfim. Mas não digo isto por ter algo contra os Brasileiros, _não me interpretem mal, por favor_!! Mas gostava que alguém de fora da Europa soubesse também como é o Português de Portugal."

Sparkle, o interesse por aprender o português brasileiro especificamente pode em alguns casos ter origens mais obscuras.
Já encontrei de muita coisa na internet, e pude inferir que encontram-se muitos gringos a aprender a língua para irem para o Brasil como turistas sexuais.
Enfim, sempre houve gente miserável e nojenta dessas.
Por isso, nem sempre é positivo ver estrangeiros a querer aprender a língua.


----------



## Outsider

Pedrovski, para ser turista sexual não é preciso aprender a língua local. Só quem tem um interesse genuíno num país é que vai tão longe. (Claro que aqui refiro-me a aprender mesmo a língua, não meia dúzia de frases soltas.)

Acho que a predominância de pessoas interessadas no português graças ao Brasil é natural. É apenas a força dos números. Temos de fazer os possíveis por compensar em qualidade o que não temos em quantidade.


----------



## Vanda

Out, tirou da minha boca. hehe. O turismo sexual não requer saber a língua falada, basta abanar dólares e euros! 
Não se pode dispensar dos motivos a quantidade de brasileiros _on line_ e a projeção da atual música brasileira em muitos lugares. É simplesmente, como concluiu o Out, por uma questão numérica.
Eu não me importo nem um pouco que as pessoas escolham este ou aquele, para mim, tudo é língua portuguesa. E, aqui concordo com a Sparke, me admiro que queiram aprender português, que, por mais que gostemos de nossa língua, não tem projeção mundial. E as pessoas, obrigadas principalmente pela globalização, aprendem as línguas que irão projetá-las neste mundo. Pragmatismo puro! 

Mas voltemos ao nosso tema! Por quê?

Ah, só acrescentando mais uma coisinha dita pelo Outsider, ainda ontem comentava com alguém nos fóruns: somos poucos, mas ganhamos em qualidade.


----------



## Outsider

Vou só acrescentar também que subscrevo inteiramente quando diz que a música brasileira é um dos factores que atraem as pessoas para aprenderem português. Já vimos vários exemplos neste mesmo tópico.

Enfim, de volta às nossas vacas...


----------



## Tomby

Quando comecei os estudos de português, no primeiro ano tive uma professora que falava o português europeu, embora não era portuguesa. Nos anos seguintes tive uma professora brasileira. Se tivesse acontecido o contrário talvez nesta altura escreveria com a ortografia brasileira. Logicamente, depois de estudar um ano de português não ia a mudar as regras gramaticais que aprendi e que escolhi, porque os alunos tínhamos a liberdade de escolher a variante europeia ou a brasileira, mas nunca misturá-las, mas também a obrigação de conhecer a outra variante, quer dizer que eu estava obrigado a ler e entender um texto "brasileiro" mas com a liberdade de responder em português de Portugal. 
Outra coisa: no centro da minha cidade ficam os centros de ensino das línguas estrangeiras mais procuradas pelos espanhóis, entre elas o português. Sabem onde fica o Instituto Camões? A mais de 30 quilómetros do centro, nomeadamente no campus da Universidade Autónoma de Barcelona. Para chegar até lá é preciso ir de metrô e depois apanhar um comboio. Eu moro no centro da cidade, perto do templo da Sagrada Família (lugar muito turístico) e acho que tardaria do meu apartamento até o I.C. mais de uma hora. 
Solução: estudar no Centro de Estudos Brasileiros, que fica no centro da cidade. Eu tardaria apenas entre 12 e 15 minutos. 
Existe uma expressão que mais ou menos diz que quando alguém quer inaugurar uma loja e que dê dinheiro, que a fique na praça principal da vila.
Quanto ao turismo sexual concordo com as pessoas que disseram que basta levar uma pasta cheia de dólares ou euros. Com franqueza, não imagino um _semental_ estudando tailandês, com toda a minha consideração para Tailândia.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Robinvn

Sparkle said:


> Agora, lendo as respostas a este thread, fico um bocado... hmmm... triste, um pouco desapontada talvez, que a maioria tenha interesse por razões ligadas ao Brasil e ao som do Português Brasileiro em vez do som do nosso Português e do nosso país... o berço da língua enfim. Mas não digo isto por ter algo contra os Brasileiros, _não me interpretem mal, por favor_!! Mas gostava que alguém de fora da Europa soubesse também como é o Português de Portugal.


 
No meu caso sim a razão de aprender português foi o interesse no Brasil. No entanto, estudei quatro anos na faculdade de tradutores e podem ter certeza que eu estive o ÚNICO estudante que realmente demonstrava interesse no Brasil. Todos os outros (uns 15) entraram na faculdade para estudar o português de Portugal mesmo. Aliás, nunca houve professor brasileiro ou alguém com conhecimento do Brasil nessa nossa faculdade, o que eu sempre tenho achado uma falha.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Robinvn said:


> No meu caso sim a razão de aprender português foi o interesse no Brasil. No entanto, estudei quatro anos na faculdade de tradutores e podem ter certeza que eu estive era o ÚNICO estudante que realmente demonstrava interesse no Brasil. Todos os outros (uns 15) entraram na faculdade para estudar o português de Portugal mesmo. Aliás, nunca houve professor brasileiro ou alguém com conhecimento do Brasil nessa nossa faculdade, o que eu sempre tenho achado achei uma falha.


 
Fiz apenas umas pequenas correções no seu texto, creio que serão úteis.

À propósito, seu Português é excelente!


----------



## Outsider

Queria fazer um pedido aos nativos. Este tópico é acerca das razões de cada um para aprender o português. Uma vez que parece que corrigir as respostas das pessoas as intimida um pouco, por favor não o façam, ou pelo menos façam-no por mensagem particular, a não ser que alguém escreva algo muito incompreensível.
Obrigado.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ah, sim, Outsider, desculpe-me... Na verdade eu pensei um pouco antes de fazê-lo, mas acho que o Robinvn seja uma pessoa de mente aberta, que não ache que isso é algo negativo e fique intimidado. Afinal, nem nós nativos sabemos tudo do nosso idioma.

De qualquer forma, não vou mais fazer isso, pois sei que há muitas pessoas que acabam confundindo ajuda com arrogância. De qualquer forma, que fique registrado que minha intenção foi boa!


----------



## Outsider

Não duvido, Márcio.


----------



## Robinvn

Claro que não levo a mal, sei que vocês me corrigem para que eu e outros foreros aprendam, e agradeço muito todas as suas correções. Além disso, eu acho que a maioria da gente (a não ser que seja todo o mundo) que vem aqui tem este mesmo raciocínio.


----------



## jonquiliser

É verdade que o finlandês (ou finês se pode dizer também?) é muito distinto do português, mas eu sou suecofalante; o finês foi meu segundo idioma. Mas para aprender português tenho algo de vantaje, por falar espanhol e galego. Sob tudo o galego é muito parecido ao português, o que faz o aprendizajem muitissimo mais doado. Estive(m?) uma vez há um par de anos em Portugal, e puidem-me comunicar bastante bem cos portugueses; custou-me um pouco compreender, por causa da pronuncia, e também o vocabulario, mas cum pequeno esforço faz-se bem! Isso si, que eu aprendim o galego numa cidade e o meu acento e intonação são muito castelanizados, e sob tudo em Lisboa passou-me muito que a gente respostou bem em espanhol, bem em inglês, quando lhes falei em galego. Não sei se foi pelo acento, que a gente pensou que sou espanhola tentando falar em portguês com mau resultado , ou se não conhecem a existência do galego, ou porque... Enfim, encanta-me a língua portuguesa e seria muito (guai?) podé-la falar!  

E como há este fórum, aproveito da ocasião para aprender um pouco - a verdade é que é um luxo! 

Perdoem o off-topic, e um saudinho!


----------



## Joca

jonquiliser said:


> É verdade que o finlandês (ou finês, se pode dizer também? _Pode-se, embora seja menos comum._) é muito distinto do português, mas eu sou suecofalante falante de sueco; o finês foi meu segundo idioma. Mas para aprender português tenho algumas vantagens algo de vantaje, por falar espanhol e galego. Sobretudo o galego é muito parecido com ao português, o que faz o a aprendizagjem muitissimo mais fácil doado. Estive(m?) uma vez há um par de anos em Portugal, e puidem-me comunicar bastante bem com os portugueses; custou-me um pouco compreender, por causa da pronúncia, e também o vocabulário, mas com pequeno esforço faz-se bem! Isso sim, que eu aprendim o galego numa cidade e a minha pronúncia o meu acento e intonação são muito hispanizadas (?)castelanizados, e sobretudo em Lisboa aconteceupassou-me muito que a gente respondeu stou bem ora em espanhol, bem ora em inglês, quando lhes falei em galego. Não sei se foi pela pronúncia pelo acento, que as pessoas a gente pensaramou que eu fosse sou espanhola tentando falar em português com mau resultado , ou se não conhecem a existência do galego, ou porque... Enfim, encanta-me a língua portuguesa e seria muito bom/legal (guai?) poderé-la falá-laar!
> 
> E como há este fórum, aproveito da ocasião para aprender um pouco - a verdade é que é um luxo!
> 
> Perdoem o off-topic, e uma saudaçãozinha!


 
Oh, sim, você é falante de sueco. Bom, não deveria fazer muita diferença.  Em todo o caso, resolvi prosseguir um pouco mais, apesar de estar correndo o risco de já estar criando outro tópico. Veja minhas sugestões acima. Tchau. JC


----------



## MOC

Só três pormenores, a palavra castelhanizadas pode ser usada. Não vejo o porquê de a alterar para hispanizadas. E o outro é "cum" = "com um".

E por fim julgo que em Portugal "finês" não existe de todo.


----------



## Outsider

Uma pena, porque eu gosto mais de "finês" que de "finlandês".


----------



## Vanda

Desculpe-me por colocar lenha na fogueira, mas finês existe sim; somos nós que nunca nos lembramos de usá-la. 
finês - (do finlandês finn, 'astutos', 'espertos', 'sabidos)= 
 Indivíduo dos fineses, povo que habita a N.O. da Rússia européia, sobretudo a Finlândia; fino. (Aurélio)


----------



## MOC

I stand corrected. Tem razão.


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Oi... achei as respostas dadas até agora muito interessantes e vou contribuir também. 
Aos 15 anos, eu decidi fazer um intercâmbio estudantil de um ano de duração. Na hora de escolher o país, fiquei desesperada. Depois de muito pensar e brigar com o meu pai, escolhi o Brasil porque tinha conhecido pessoas legais que tinham passado o seu intercâmbio lá e o que contavam de lá me impressionava. Antes de ir, as únicas coisas que sabia falar em português eram "Oi, tudo bem?", "Meu nome é...", e "Quero tomar banho." 
Morei o ano inteiro com uma família hospedeira em Bauru, São Paulo e fui aprendendo falando mesmo, e penso que hoje o meu português não está tão mau. Saber falar um segundo idioma sem ter que pensar muito é um prazer incrível.


----------



## MOC

Pelo menos lendo o seu post passava bem por nativa do idioma. Para aprender um idioma, o ideal mesmo é aprender falando. Dos idiomas que domino, o único que tenho dificuldades a nível de expressão oral é o francês que é o único que só aprendi na escola. Fez-me falta ter onde aplicá-lo.


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

MOC said:


> Pelo menos lendo o seu post passava bem por nativa do idioma.


 
Obrigada!
Agora, quando _falo_ é outra coisa. Eu conheço gírias e acho que falo bastante parecido aos jovens brasileiros, mas ainda não consegui me livrar totalmente do meu sotaque. Eu acho o sotaque que os de língua materna alemã muitas vezes têm no português a coisa mais feia do mundo. Mas me disseram que quando falo, não soa _alemão_ e sim como se eu fosse de um outro estado ou simplesmente "estranho". O pior foi um menino que eu conheci que pensava que eu tinha alguma deficiência quando ele percebeu que eu não pronunciava algumas palavras certinho.



> Para aprender um idioma, o ideal mesmo é aprender falando. Dos idiomas que domino, o único que tenho dificuldades a nível de expressão oral é o francês que é o único que só aprendi na escola. Fez-me falta ter onde aplicá-lo.


 
Acho que todo mundo tem esse problema. Se você não tem com quem falar ou não há nessecidade de utilizar o novo idioma, você demora para aprender. Como no Brasil muitas pessoas ou não falam inglês ou têm vergonha de falar, os estrangeiros geralmente aproveitam a estadia no Brasil mais e podem aprender bastante em pouco tempo - como aconteceu comigo . Exatamente o oposto acontece aqui na Áustria. Vejo muitas vezes que intercambistas estrangeiros que vêm para cá têm dificuldades de aprender o alemão porque nós não damos oportunidade de errar e aprender dos erros a eles. Todo mundo fala mais ou menos bem inglês e ao invés de se esforçar e falar um alemão comprensível com os que estão aprendendo, preferimos conversar em inglês por ser mais fácil. É uma pena.


----------



## Nanon

Olá a todos,

 É bem interessante este thread, obrigada ao Out pela iniciativa! 
 Bom, eis o meu relato sobre um idioma que adoro.

 Há 2-3 anos eu comecei a estudar português por conta própria. A razão principal era profissional, mas o próprio interesse pelas linguas me ajudou muito. Apesar disso não tenho estudos formais de português. Me formei em linguas, mas agora trabalho em vendas e marketing com responsabilidade para América Latina, entre outros setores. Uma parte significativa do meu trabalho tem a ver com a tradução e o desenvolvimento de material de apoio, além de reuniões com clientes, palestras etc. Eu tenho facilidade para estudar idiomas e cresci num méio familiar bilingüe, francês + espanhol. Mas o conhecimento do espanhol da apenas uma facilidade _relativa _para estudar português e não falar portunhol.

 Pois bem, por que não tenho estudos formais? Porque infelizmente, quando eu pedi na empresa onde trabalho para fazer aulas, a resposta foi a seguinte: _"Você já fala espanhol, isso é suficiente"_ ! Eu bem sei que não é assim! Sobre a inteligibilidade ES-PT acho que já tem muitos threads, e falando em trabalho, a produtividade numa reunião 100% em português x inglês, espanhol etc... no Brasil, simplesmente não tem comparação. 
 Ou seja, minha empresa "_não reconheceu o tratado de Tordesilhas"_ ... e como viajo muito e tenho pouca disponibilidade, nunca fiz aulas! 

 Foi difícil, mas como diz a *lebenohnegebaeude*, "_saber falar outro idioma é um prazer incrível_". Agora estudo mais por prazer do que por utilidade, e vou continuar mesmo, porque fiquei conquistada pelo português e porque quando posso falar sem pensar muito, ler um livro, enviar um post... sinto-me muito feliz. Aproveito a oportunidade para agradecer mais uma vez a todos, aqui nos fóruns tiro muitas dúvidas.
Por favor, fiquem à vontade para me corrigir, eu não me intimido!


----------



## Joca

Nanon said:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> É bem interessante este thread, obrigada ao Out pela iniciativa!
> Bom, eis o meu relato sobre um idioma que adoro.
> 
> Há 2-3 anos eu comecei a estudar português por conta própria. A razão principal era profissional, mas o próprio interesse pelas linguas me ajudou muito. Apesar disso não tenho estudos formais de português. Me formei em linguas, mas agora trabalho em vendas e marketing com responsabilidade para América Latina, entre outros setores. Uma parte significativa do meu trabalho tem a ver com a tradução e o desenvolvimento de material de apoio, além de reuniões com clientes, palestras etc. Eu tenho facilidade para estudar idiomas e cresci num méio familiar bilingüe, francês + espanhol. Mas o conhecimento do espanhol da apenas uma facilidade _relativa _para estudar português e não falar portunhol.
> 
> Pois bem, por que não tenho estudos formais? Porque infelizmente, quando eu pedi na empresa onde trabalho para fazer aulas, a resposta foi a seguinte: _"Você já fala espanhol, isso é suficiente"_ ! Eu bem sei que não é assim! Sobre a inteligibilidade ES-PT acho que já tem muitos threads, e falando em trabalho, a produtividade numa reunião 100% em português x inglês, espanhol etc... no Brasil, simplesmente não tem comparação.
> Ou seja, minha empresa "_não reconheceu o tratado de Tordesilhas"_ ... e como viajo muito e tenho pouca disponibilidade, nunca fiz aulas!
> 
> Foi difícil, mas como diz a *lebenohnegebaeude*, "_saber falar outro idioma é um prazer incrível_". Agora estudo mais por prazer do que por utilidade, e vou continuar mesmo, porque fiquei conquistada pelo português e porque quando posso falar sem pensar muito, ler um livro, enviar um post... sinto-me muito feliz. Aproveito a oportunidade para agradecer mais uma vez a todos, aqui nos fóruns tiro muitas dúvidas.
> Por favor, fiquem à vontade para me corrigir, eu não me intimido!


 
Nanon:

Numa primeira leitura, não vi nada por corrigir em seu português. Tampouco numa segunda... Não sei como é sua pronúncia, mas suponho que também seja do mesmo nível da escrita. Você escreve melhor do que muitos, muitos brasileiros. Acho até que poderia lecionar português.
Parabéns!
JC


----------



## Nanon

Joca, depois de seu post nem me atrevo a responder... só posso ser ainda mais exigente comigo própria!!!  A dificuldade maior que tenho é obviamente a que você mencionou: a pronúncia. O problema é que poucas pessoas me corrigem. Aliás, contrário ao vocabulário, o sistema fonológico do espanhol não é um bom ponto de partida. Eu tento manter-me numa norma culta e reproduzir a pronúncia das pessoas com as quais trabalho = nível educativo superior, SP. Algumas pessoas dizem que meu sotaque é do Portugal, o qual acho muito extranho, porque nunca estudei a pronúncia do Portugal e às vezes sinto dificuldades para entendê-la.  Em relação ao uso do português, eu tive tantos retornos positivos das pessoas com quem me relaciono, não sobre o meu nível (não é falsa modéstia, Joca... estou consciente de meus limites) porém sobre o fato mesmo de falar português, como um jeito de respeito, que achei necessário contribuir na discussão.  Beijos!


----------



## jonquiliser

Obrigada de novo, Joca! E á Vanda também pelas bem-vindas  

É muito certo o que dizedes, MOC e lebenohnegebaeude, que é milhor aprender falando, aprende-se mais e lembra-se milhor! Sobre tudo creo que muitas nuanças percebem-se milhor tendo experienças coa língua falada. 

lebenohnegebaeude, 


> Acho que todo mundo tem esse problema. Se você não tem com quem falar ou não há nessecidade de utilizar o novo idioma, você demora para aprender. Como no Brasil muitas pessoas ou não falam inglês ou têm vergonha de falar, os estrangeiros geralmente aproveitam a estadia no Brasil mais e podem aprender bastante em pouco tempo - como aconteceu comigo . Exatamente o oposto acontece aqui na Áustria. Vejo muitas vezes que intercambistas estrangeiros que vêm para cá têm dificuldades de aprender o alemão porque nós não damos oportunidade de errar e aprender dos erros a eles. Todo mundo fala mais ou menos bem inglês e ao invés de se esforçar e falar um alemão comprensível com os que estão aprendendo, preferimos conversar em inglês por ser mais fácil. É uma pena.



O que dizes é muito acertado. Eu também ao aprender galego e castelám estive na Galiza, o que obrigou-me a aprender. Se não, simplesmente não pude falar coa gente, por não poderem (ou quererem, nalgums poucos casos) falar inglês. Em cambio, quando estive na Belgica era muitissimo mais dificil aprender a língua (neerlandês no meu caso) pelas mesmas razões que descreves de Austria. 

Muito interessante ler as razões dos demais pra estudar e aprender português 
Boa noite a todas e todos!


----------



## Minimagpro

Quando era menino, morava na Vitoria Espirito Santo. Minha mãe não é brasileira mas ela pode falar muito bem.

Agora não falo português muito mas quero porque é uma lengua mais bonita no mundo!


----------



## Vanda

Gente, começamos de novo! Pedroviski, vou puxar suas orelhas!  Este tópico é para falar por que os estudantes de português escolheram esta língua. Sobre a língua padrão ou não, temos aquele fatídico tópico aberto. Estou mudando para lá os comentários pertinentes.E aqui, continuamos a "ouvir" nossos amigos; os comentários que saírem da linha, serão deletados daqui para a frente.


----------



## magdala

jazyk e Macunaíma, obrigada por ter esclarecido a minha dúvida. 

Não consigo perceber porquê é que os nossos posts foram apagados. Nós não fugimos do tópico, que eu saiba, apenas estamos a esclarecer dúvidas do português num site português! As dúvidas e erros surgem em todos os tópicos e a menos que os intervenientes manifestem desacordo, acho que, especialmente para aqueles que estão a aprender (e para os distraidos como eu), só traz vantagens saber que os nossos erros serão sabiamente corrigidos por outros. 
Só queria acrescentar que muitas vezes nos surgem dúvidas a raíz de algum comentario colocado por alguem e se vamos ser penalizados por tentar esclarecer essa dúvida nesse momento, talvez não surja outra oportunidade para o fazer e a dúvida persistirá.


----------



## Vanda

Magdala, você não reparou que os posts foram mudados para um outro tópico específico? Na verdade, de acordo com a minha promessa,eram para ter sido apagados. 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=439234



> Só queria acrescentar que muitas vezes nos surgem dúvidas a raíz de algum comentario colocado por alguem e se vamos ser penalizados por tentar esclarecer essa dúvida nesse momento, talvez não surja outra oportunidade para o fazer e a dúvida persistirá


.
Não, não precisa de ser penalizado, é só copiar o comentário e abrir um tópico específico sobre aquele assunto de acordo com as regras do fórum:


> 9- Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread. If you wish to talk about a related subject, open a new thread. 10- Ask about only one topic in each thread. If you have more than one question, open a thread for each of them.


 
Assim, mais pessoas irão se beneficiar daquela dúvida!


----------



## magdala

Vanda, só agora é que eu ví que tinhas aberto um outro tópico . Peço desculpa! Este meu sangue latino não me permite certas contenções!  
beijinhos


----------



## Alentugano

Joca said:


> Nanon:
> 
> Você escreve melhor do que muitos, muitos brasileiros.
> JC


 
 Eu acrescentaria que Nanon escreve melhor do que muitos portugueses também! 




Nanon said:


> Joca, depois de seu post nem me atrevo a responder... só posso ser ainda mais exigente comigo própria!!!  A dificuldade maior que tenho é obviamente a que você mencionou: a pronúncia. O problema é que poucas pessoas me corrigem. Aliás, contrário ao vocabulário, o sistema fonológico do espanhol não é um bom ponto de partida. Eu tento manter-me numa norma culta e reproduzir a pronúncia das pessoas com as quais trabalho = nível educativo superior, SP. Algumas pessoas dizem que meu sotaque é do de Portugal, o qual acho muito exstranho, porque nunca estudei a pronúncia do de Portugal e às vezes sinto dificuldades para entendê-la.  Em relação ao uso do português, eu tive tantos retornos positivos das pessoas com quem me relaciono, não sobre o meu nível (não é falsa modéstia, Joca... estou consciente de meus limites) porém sobre o fato mesmo de falar português, como um jeito de respeito, que achei necessário contribuir na para a discussão.  Beijos!


Muitos parabéns! O seu português é excelente!


----------



## brymbuzuk

Olá a todos! Achei o tema muito interessante. Entrei na Universidade estudar lingüística aplicada com o francês e devia escolher uma segunda língua romana. Posso dizer que não tinha um motivo qualquer para escolher o português, mas tenho dizer também que tinha ouvido várias histórias exóticas para Angola, onde os meus pais tinham trabalhado por um ano na época quando eles nem tiveram ideia de criar uma filha   Neste tempo eu só sabia que a lingua falada na Angola é o português, nada mais. Sinceramente, as primeiras aulas foram horríveis, eu pensava qua não existia outra lingua de sonoridade tão feia como o português...Mas logo a situação mudou e eu comecei a apaixonar-me na língua cada vez mais. Tive a oportunidade e o enorme prazer de passar um mês de estudos em Lisboa, graças às esses estudos eu consegui "abrir" a minha boca para falar de verdade o portugues (nós não tinhamos professores nativos de português na Universidade). No ano passado tive o chance da minha vida para visitar o Brasil!!! Agora não estou usando nem o francês, nem o português na minha profissão, mas procuro e aproveito das todas as possibilidades para aprofondir (se posso dizer assim) essa minha paixão.


----------



## avok

*Eu amo essa língua *

*e o amor não tem razão*


----------



## Mallboro

Olá à todos !

Estava navegando na internet quando me deparei com esse fórum e fiquei admirado em saber que existem muitas pessoas interessadas em aprender português.

Também me admira o nível de conhecimento do pessoal em relação ao idioma português. Parabéns e espero ajudar no que for possível !

*Mallboro*


----------



## levitate

Honestamente, todas as mensagens são emocionantes.


----------



## benjy83

I started to learn it because it was something different. It isn't taught at many universities here in the UK, and out of the "normal" university languages (Spanish, French, German, Italian), Portuguese isn't taught prior to 18+ education (to the best of my knowledge).

It's an interesting language, however, I am yet to convince my Spanish-learning friends that it is a distict language! They think it's some dialect of Spanish! I've told them to try conjugating the Future Subjunctive, and that usually wipes the smile off their face!!! lol

Beijinhos x

Ben


----------



## Que trem doido

Hey!!!

I just wanted to add some input on the lovely language that is Portuguese.
originated in what is today Galacia (Spain) and northern Portugal as Latin spoken by romanized Celtiberians about a thousand years ago. It is the official language of Portugal (of course), Angola, Brazil, Cape Verde, Guinea-Bissau, Mozambique, and São Tomé e Príncipe, and co-official with Chinese in the Chinese S.A.R. of Macau and with Tetum in East Timor.
Portuguese is one of the major world languages, ranked seventh among the world's languages in number of native speakers (over 200 million).
It is the language with the most speakers in South America (186 million, over 51% of the continent's population), and also a major lingua franca in Africa.  (Info courtesy of Wikipedia)


----------



## AGATHA2

E muito interessante ver as motivacoes para aprender uma lingua ! 
Pois eu estou a aprender o portugues por motivos puramente privados o seja é uma coincidencia que é portugues e nao chines ou cualquer otro idioma.

Mais o que acho muito interessante é que estou a ver que a cultura portuguesa é muito mais parecida a minha que otras culturas "latinas". Por exemplo falo muito melhor espanhol que portugues porem sinto-me muitisimo mais a gosto em Portugal que em Espanha


----------



## lozenge

Olá
Leituras, viagens, empatias não explicáveis. Não há uma razão particular. Apesar de eu ser italiano, Portugal é o único país em que me sinto em casa...reconheço-me nos vossos ritmos e na vossa cultura, a língua e a cultura portuguesa sempre foram uma ponte entre Europa e América, sem serem nem Europa, nem América . Não que odeie a Itália, simplesmente acho que Portugal pode ser uma compensação ao meu país da mesma forma que a Itália pode ser uma compensação a Portugal.
Abraços, davide


----------



## djlaranja

Robinvn said:


> E... se eu tiver escrito erros de português, por favor me corrijam que eu estarei feliz por aprender melhor a minha língua favorita!


 
Robinvn,

Impecável seu Português. Claro, conciso, bem estruturado. Tudo perfeito. E com um tom tão fluente que parece de alguém que tenha vivido por um bom tempo entre falantes da "última flor do Lácio" (Olavo Bilac, poeta brasileiro, referindo-se à língua portuguesa como "última" das neolatinas).

Aquele abraço! [esta é uma expressão que tem o mesmo significado de "um forte abraço!" e provavelmente popularizou-se com uma canção de Gilberto Gil, músico e compositor brasileiro, quando partia para o exílio. Hoje, Gil é ministro da cultura]


----------



## djlaranja

Tombatossals said:


> Quando comecei os estudos de português, no primeiro ano tive uma professora que falava o português europeu, embora não era portuguesa.


 
Tombatossals,

Escreveria assim: "Quando comecei os estudos de português, no primeiro ano tive uma professora que falava o português europeu, embora não _*fosse*_ portuguesa".

Como já se disse neste fórum: dar sugestões pode ajudar. (Não gosto da idéia de *corrigir*, pois talvez isto tenha embutida uma visão _*fossilizada*_, estática, imutável da língua. E ainda mais o conceito de que podem haver _donos da verdade _da língua que é, sempre, uma prática social).


----------



## gogoneddus

Olá! I started Portuguese this October at University. I have never studied the language before, but wanted to do something new and different. In fact, whenever people ask me what I study at university, when I say French, I have a nice, respectable nod, but once I mention Portuguese, I often have a 'Wow'! 

I'm not too sure why Portuguese; I looked at many languages for university, but I do remember watching an American film dubbed in Portuguese once, and I thought from the outset that it was such a cool sounding language. So distinct from Spanish, not at all what I expected. I think the more eastern european sounds within it appealed to me as I like those languages!


Anyway, I really enjoy studying Portuguese. I hope my level improves drastically next year in preparation for the Year Abroad! =]

xxx


----------



## Mangato

Mi caso, es muy simple. Vivo en Vigo a 30 km. de lo que antes era una frontera, y hoy es un sólo un maravilloso río, el Miño, que en lugar de separarnos nos une. Voy con mucha frecuencia a disfrutar de la hospitalidad y de la cocina, y aunque nunca he tenido problemas de comunicación he decidido dejar de hablar en galportñol.

Hace algunos años, por razones de trabajo, permanecí en Brasil, São Paulo, unos cinco meses, y ahora no quiero olvidar, sino afianzar y corregir, lo que malamente aprendí.

En cuanto a los motivos para aprender portugués, además de los ya expuestos, está el propio sentido común. Por que renunciar a aprender una lengua que me permite entender con casi 300 millones de seres humanos y que está presente en cuatro continentes.

La inicial facilidad para dar los primeros pasos, es sin embargo un obstáculo para hablar y escribir con corrección el portugués. La gran cantidad de falsos amigos y las normas ortográficas y de acentuación tan diferentes, suponen un reto. Y realmente me siento acomplejado al comprobar la corrección de los escritos de otros compañeros que proceden de lenguas tan distantes.

En esta ciudad, funcionó el Instituto Camoens. Lamentablemente, y al parecer por razones prsupuestarias, ha dejado de impartir clases de portugués. Actualmente, en la Escuela Central de Idiomas se estudia de forma oficial. Creo que son 500 alumnos matriculados en los 5 cursos en que esta programada. Además en la Universidad, se imparte en la facultad de Filología tanto en Románicas, como en Hispánicas así como en la facultad de Traducción e Interpretación. Desconozco el nº de alumnos matriculados, ya que en muchos casos son asignaturas optativas.

El foro me ha proporcionado la opoirtunidad de acercarme diariamente a una realidad idiomática viva, interesante y a veces polémica que me entretiene, ayuda y divierte.

Con lo anteriormente expresado, espero haber contestado a sus preguntas.

Atentamente MG


----------



## spielenschach

Para mim, as razões do português são fundamentalmente duas:
1. Relações comerciais
2. Turismo


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola,

Llevo apróx. 2 años estudiando un poco portugués. En mi pueblo viven muchos portuguese, demasiados, ellos imigraron de a poco y la mayoría de ellos me dicen ser de Madeira. Mi mejor amiga, la que tengo desde chiquitica, siempre me mantuvo muy vinculada a la cultura de su familia que sí es portuguesa, me mostraba la vestimenta, la comida, las fotos... Todo. Lamentablemente, muchos de estos portuguese no recuerdan el portugués, y los que sí, no lo enseñan a sus hijos mucho (testimonios: "poca paciencia"). Por lo tanto, no fue por mi amiga que me animé a aprender. Cuando tenía 14 me tocó hacer una exposición de lo que más me gustara, pero en inglés. Me puse a pensar en mi tema libre y, escogí hablar de Kaká (mi ídolo futbolístico), pero nada de lo que veía estaba en inglés, iba a tener que traducir y nada más y nada menos que desde el portugués... Me quedé maravillada con la acentuación circunflexa y me encantaron los acentos graves, todo esto era nuevo para mí. Cada vez que podía me ponía a leer un poco esa lectura en portugués y fui anotando todo en un cuaderno, además, me fue dando curiosidad por nuevas palabras y ya lo mío era aprender.

Luego vino la música. En una de esas vacaciones me senté a oír música en los canales y encontré el de música brasileña, lo adoré y me fui enamorando de varios artistas, ya soy experta en géneros de música brasileña, es casi lo único que escucho. Más recientes fueron los chat con nativos, ahí practiqué bastante y me gustó más eso del portugués, antes de practicar esta lengua, confieso, lo mío era el italiano y el inglés: ¡ay cómo cambia la gente! ¿no? Ahora formo parte de este foro y siento que sí puedo tener éxito sobre esta lengua, todo gracias a ustedes: mis caros amigos...

¡Besos!

Estefanía


----------



## MarX

Outsider said:


> _Hello, everyone._
> 
> _Lately, I noticed that we've had posters asking questions here in the forum who were from very faraway places, and that left me wondering what had made them start studying Portuguese. _
> 
> _I would like to extend this question to all posters in the forum who are not native speakers. What motivated you to choose this language? And are there many people learning it, where you live?_
> 
> _Thank you for your replies. _


Hello!

I started to learn Portuguese back in Indonesia because I found the language beautiful. Shortly after I found out that my grandma was a _borgo_. Which means that she was descendant of Portuguese.
It's really fun to learn Portuguese as an Indonesian, because Indonesian has a bunch of Portuguese words:

Minggu = Sunday
Sabtu = Saturday
bonèka = doll
jendèla = window
sepatu = shoe(s)
mèja = table
kemèja = shirt
pèsta = party
palsu = false
garpu = fork
mentèga = butter
roda = wheel
bola = ball
bolu = cake
pita = ribbon
and the list goes on and on and on...

In Manado dialect there are even more Portuguese words. E.g.
kadera = chair
capeo = hat

Cheers!


MarK


----------



## Mourton

Well, it all started when a Portuguese cafe opened only a few houses down from me, I went in there and bought something, and in my ignorance I used Gracias after buying something and got corrected! So after that I asked simple questions to them in English like... do you like England et cetera, and found the people who worked there were really nice, so I decided to learn Portuguese in order to speak with them a lot more (e o galao esteve muito bem ). 

I've come a long way since then and I am sincerely enjoying learning it and talking with them, even if my Portuguese is still completely horrendous. Soon, even, I hope to visit their home village in Portugal after haven seen beautiful pictures! Just need to save up in order to get there.


----------



## MOC

MarX said:


> Hello!
> 
> I started to learn Portuguese back in Indonesia because I found the language beautiful. Shortly after I found out that my grandma was a _borgo_. Which means that she was descendant of Portuguese.
> It's really fun to learn Portuguese as an Indonesian, because Indonesian has a bunch of Portuguese words:
> 
> Minggu = Sunday
> Sabtu = Saturday
> boneka = doll
> jendèla = window
> sepatu = shoe(s)
> meja = table
> kemeja = shirt
> pesta = party
> palsu = false
> garpu = fork
> mentèga = butter
> roda = wheel
> bola = ball
> bolu = cake
> pita = ribbon
> and the list goes on and on and on...
> 
> In Manado dialect there are even more Portuguese words. E.g.
> kadera = chair
> capeo = hat
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> MarK


 

That is quite interesting.


----------



## ayupshiplad

When I was 14 I went on holiday to the Algarve, and I just completely fell in love with the language. Anyway, my dad really liked it too and bought a course but kind of gave up on it really quickly, and I always thought about taking it up properly but I found getting started really difficult.

I started properly learning it in about March this year (which is why I'm writing this in English ) and I wasn't really put off by the grammar- on the contrary, maybe one of the reasons I study Portuguese is because I'm a complete grammar sneld (geek)! Anyway, in about March/April time I had a really hot Portuguese student teacher for a few weeks, which kind of encouraged me to start learning it properly as well (especially as I asked him out once to 'help me with my Portuguese' har har har!) 

Nowadays I have one Portuguese friend, and one French/Angolan one so I do try to speak Portuguese on a daily basis, especially as I intend to work in Portugal in Summer...that shall be interesting! Also, reluctant as I was I spoke Portuguese on a couple of occasions at work, where some of you know I worked with 10 Brazilian guys, most of which didn't really speak English. So all in all I've had a fair bit of exposure to Portuguese, and kind of don't really have an excuse not to speak it here anymore! 

Anyway, hot student teachers aside, the real reason I chose Portuguese was because I really do think it is just a *really* beautiful language. I won't tell you what some of my friends say when I speak Portuguese (too rudey for WR perhaps ) but rest assured it is a well appreciated! Even though the grammar can actually drive you insane at times, it's a really 'exciting' language because from a linguistic point of view, it will always keep you on your toes! 

Normally, I don't think you can have a favourite language, because even very similar languages can also be so different that it's impossible to compare...however, if I really had to choose, I would say Portuguese is my favouite


----------



## Hallick

Best I can remember, it's due to the first time I saw the name "João" when I was in grade school. Something about the strangness of the "ão" combination always stuck in my mind, and once I saw words with the "ç" in them too, I was smitten. 

When I started poking around at foreign languages later on, Portuguese was one of the first I tried to learn. When I started getting interested in one of my co-workers who turned out to be half-Azorean, and she was impressed that I could even pronounce some of the words much less knew any of them, it became the *only* one I studied. Unluckily for me, the girl wasn't all that interested in the language (or myself) herself, which is sadly something of a common trait among the Portuguese-Americans I've worked with (quite a few for this little town - and too many cute ones!). So I was left with a good deal more Portuguese and way too much knowledge about a certain island in the Azores (also unimpressive to the lady in question).

Ever since that experience, I've been enormously attached to the language and I've done my best to keep up with the studying in spite of my habit of skipping through a group of something around 30 others at this point (which obviously hasn't helped me master _any_ of them, hence my reply's shamefully silly need to be in English).


----------



## MarX

MOC said:


> That is quite interesting.


It is interesting.

Not many people know that Portugal and Spain divided not only America, but also in Southeast Asia they made an agreement that the Phillipines fell into Spanish, whereas Indonesia fell into Portuguese colonial sphere. That was all before the Dutch took over, of course.

Still the influence of Portuguese is immense.
In Jakarta there is a part of the city called Palmerah, which comes from *Palmeira*.

The accent (intonation, prosody) of many Eastern Indonesian (Malay) dialects still have a reminiscence of Portuguese influence.

In Indonesian, the words for Spain and Portugal are *Spanyol* and *Portugis*. Definitely taken from the Portuguese.
In Indonesian we don't make a difference between a country and it's adjective.
For example:

England = *Inggris*
English (person) *= (Orang) Inggris*
English (language) = *Bahasa Inggris*

Spain = *Spanyol*
Spanish (language) = *Bahasa Spanyol*

That's why it sounds funny to hear foreigners calling Indonesian (language) simply _Bahasa_, because _bahasa _is just an Indonesian word for _language_.

To say _Indonesian language_, you either say *Indonesian *or *Bahasa Indonesia*. But not only *Bahasa*. But I know that *Bahasa *is quite widespread.


----------



## Outsider

So that's why Indonesian and Malay are called _Bahasa Indonesia_ and _Bahasa Melayu_! I never realised. I don't know much about Indonesian, but I've read a bit (very little) about Tetum, and got the impression that there are many similarities between the two. Not surprising at all, given that East Timor was incorporated into Indonesia for several decades.


----------



## MarX

It occurred to me some other words in Indonesian:

dadu = dice
bendèra = flag
limau = lemon
lelang = auction

Sorry, I know this is off-topic. It's just very interesting, also for native speakers.


----------



## Farewell

Well, why Portuguese ... because I'm in love with a Brazilian from Bahia for whom I have literally lost my head!
He can speak a bit of Italian as he did his post-doc in an Italian university but we normally communicate in English.
However, I love when he speaks/writes in Portuguese because I see that he can express his feelings in a more deep way. Portuguese is very musical to my ear; every time Caetano talks in Portuguese to me I feel like the words and the sounds were dancing. I cannot find better metaphore to express my perception of it. He always laugh at that but the more I listen to him, the more I get addicted to the the language ( ... and to him, ops!!!). His _painho _is a poet and a linguist so he was brought up in an enviroment where Words really matter. Indeed, I got to know with this language through a privileged channel.
Now I am trying to teach myself Portuguese even though I tend to mix it up with Italian, French and Spanish. The latter, in particular, has a strong influence on me and most of the times I end up with a funny "Portuñol"! So far I have reached an excellent level in saying: _te amo muito _(surprise, surprise!), _bom dia, boa noite, louco, beijinhos (beijo, beijao) _and my favourite _poxa _or _poxao_! I like so much when he calls me _pequenina, _when he sends _um cheiro_ or when he says that I am a _doida varrida _- if do something crazy-!
Apart from jokes, he really opened to me the doors of a wonderful language and culture, which I hope to discover more and more each day. I think I'll be back soon in this useful forum to ask for your advice and I thank you in advance for your help. Now I'm going to listen to Veloso's! Ciao a tutti!​


----------



## Fluteroo

hoatigger said:


> *Sou uma estudante de lingua portuguesa no vietname.No meu país ,**é uma língua muito nova.Foi a primeira vez Portugues foi ensinado no Vietname,por isso achei que vai haver mais opportunidade de emprego .Quando eu escolhi a lingua portuguesa para estudar,eu tinha mais”curiosidade’do que “interesse” com esta língua e cultura.Primeiro, eu estava decepcionada porque Portugues e muito dificil e nos estudavamos na condicional pobre, sem livros sem cd,ate nao podemos comprar livros PTs em qualquer lugar.no Vietname, nao ha embaixada de Portugal,por isso ninguem pode nos ajudar.o unico nos tinhamos foi um professor PT .Mas,desde eu frequentei o curso de verão em Macau,eu tive uma mundanca muito importante.Durante 1 mês,eu estudava,fazia amigo,e comunicava com muitos amigos .Eu podia ver com os meus olhas a vida e a imagem reais das pessoas num da comunidade dos paises de lingua portuguesa.E eu reconheci que tudo foram muito differente com os que eu tinha estudado no livro.Tudo sao mais interessante.aprendi que:”os que os olhos não vêem,o coracão não sente”.Estimulou_me para aprender e descobrir mais sobre esta língua e cultura.Eu queria ver com os meus olhos o PORTUGAL(o país e a língua que eu escolhi para estudar) com *
> *a beleza reais da vida ,dos habitantes,da lingua e da cultura Portuguesa.*
> *.Espero que no futuro, a relacao de comercio e politico entre oVietname e os paises de CPLP desenvolva mais ,e os estudantes como eu vao ter a condicional melhor de estudar e ter mais oportunidade de emprego.*


                                                 Quase que não acredito que alguem tenha aprendido tão bem o Português lá, no Vietname. Acho que deve visitar o bairro de Marrickville no Sydney onde eu moro, um dos lugares onde a sua cultura convive com a portuguesa, quando o faça gostaria de invitá-la ao melhor Pho da vizinhança e recomendar-lhe-ia de vestir seu Ao-dai, Como já está suspeitando...Anh hoc Viêt-Ngu só que vou muito mais devagar que a senhorita, Obrigado Cam on Em Não,  tenha dúvida  Anh yêu Viêt-nam


----------



## Caco.PE

Robinvn said:


> Então deixem-me escrever as minhas razões também
> Há uns oito anos, conheci uma brasileira pela Internet. Um dia a gente estava conversando quando ela se enganou de janela de conversa. Costumávamos conversar em inglês e não entendi nenhuma palavra da frase que de repente apareceu na tela. Porém, achei interessante e pedi umas músicas e letras de lá. Foi assim que conheci a riquíssima cultura brasileira pela primeira vez. Eu gostei demais, realmente achei o máximo, então comprei um curso de português. Tive tempo nesse verão e aprendi a base da língua portuguesa.
> Essa minha amiga ajudou-me muito, corrigindo as minhas cartas e respondendo a todas as minhas perguntas (que eram muitas!).
> Quando terminei o colégio eu estava muito indeciso quanto aos meus próximos estudos quando encontrei uma formação de tradutores. Só existe uma universidade na Bélgica onde se ensina português num nível bastante bom e entrei naquela faculdade. Entretanto terminei a formação de tradutor, mas o amor pela língua portuguesa ficou, e ainda hoje compro todos os discos e livros que se tratam do português e que são disponíveis aqui.
> Também visitei o Brasil e confesso com o maior prazer que valeu o esforço da aprendizagem da língua, eu adorei e não vejo a hora de voltar.
> Fui lá com uma mala grande e uma outra, bem menor, lá dentro. Quando voltei, toda a roupa e tal estava na mala pequena, a grande mala estando farta de dicionários, dvds, CDs, livros, e uma garrafa de cachaça
> No que diz respeito à língua, eu gosto sobretudo da riqueza em conjugação, é possível exprimir uma totalmente outra modalidade, simplesmente trocando o futuro e o imperfeito do subjuntivo, por exemplo.
> Eis um breve relato sobre as minhas razões para estudar e ficar estudando o português. E.... se eu tiver escrito erros de português, por favor me corrijam que eu estarei feliz por aprender melhor a minha língua favorita!


 

Para quem não é nativo, tu estás escrevendo muito bem. Melhor do que muita gente que conheço no Brasil.


----------



## curlyboy20

Bem, quando era mais jovem tive contato com algumas pessoas do Brasil e sempre fiquei muito interessado pelo idioma deles. Estudei inglês enquanto estava no ginásio e até agora o inglês é a língua que falo com mais frequência -- mais do que espanhol, a minha primeira língua. Quando arranjei um emprego como intérprete telefônico (emprego que ainda possuo) parte do meu trabalho era procurar intérpretes de português (Brasileiros e portugueses). Ouvi-los falar pelo telefone inspirou-me a aprender esta bela língua e resolvi tomar aulas numa escola pertencente à embaixada do Brasil aqui em Lima. 

Pensei que ia ser facílimo por causa da similaridade com o espanhol, mas fiquei surpreendido quando percebi que nao era tao fácil quanto pensava! A pronúncia e a gramatica foram muito confusas para mim ao princípio, e ainda estou tentando pensar mais em português para poder falar com fluência. Estudar português fez-me aprender mais sobre a cultura brasileira e gostaria de aprender mais sobre o Portugal. Nunca pensei que o meu país irmao era tao legal e cheio de mistério.


----------



## gogoneddus

Olá, Outsider!! Tudo bem? Pois, sou galês e comecei a estudar o português por causa do meu amor geral de línguas. Achava muito difícil escolher uma língua estudar na universidade, mas enfim, escolhei português porque eu amo línguas 'latinas', e gostei do som do português...uma língua bonita, mas com sons tão 'estranhos' para um simples galês como eu!
Agora, faz 2 anos que eu estudo a língua portuguesa, e amei cada momento!! 
Para mim, estudar português era mais para conhecer a cultura portuguesa, e esta língua tão parecida ao espanhol, mas tão diferente. Eu queria aprender uma língua para a alegria de aprender uma língua...mas de qualquer forma, há pessoas no RU que estudam português a fim de ampliar os horizontes deles (<<< desculpem esta expressão inglesa)
Há pessoas que aprendem porque vêem que o Brasil vai ser um dos poderes mundiais futuros. Também no RU, há comunidades lusófonas significantes, e conhecimento da língua pode ser util.

Acho uma pena que poucas pessoas estudem português, mas podemos esperar que no futuro isso vai mudar  Afinal, com mais de 240 milhões de falantes, esta língua certamente poderia transformar-se numa língua de importância global, assim como espanhol, francês e inglês (lembrando que há comunidades de língua portuguesa em todo lugar...de Portugal, até Angola, do Brasil até Timor Leste).

Viva a língua portuguesa 

p.s. desculpem a falta de alguns acentos!


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Clap, clap, clap!! Palmas e parabéns a todos! 
Lindas razões, lindas histórias de vida!

Não importa onde estejam, é como disse o maravilhoso Fernando Pessoa: "Minha pátria é a lingua portuguesa"


----------



## Du_sud

Também li o que todos escreveram e também gostei muito das várias histórias que levaram os amigos estrangeiros a aprender a "Nossa Língua Portuguesa". Outsider foi muito feliz ao abrir este tópico tão interessante que, certamente, é uma curiosidade de muitos de nós, falantes nativos. Aguardemos, pois, os demais relatos.


----------



## quasiluso

Olá a todos,

obrigado Outsider pela pergunta. Então deixem-me também escrever as minhas experiências. Nós tivemos sempre muitos estudantes de Portugal na nossa universidade e posso dizer que no meu caso a língua portuguesa foi amor ao primeiro ouvido Fiquei mesmo apaixonado!!! É uma língua mágica, suave e forte ao mesmo tempo. Para mim falar português (europeu) é como enfeiticar

Desculpa pelos erros ortográficos!


----------



## tommarx

Eu acho que o português ficará ainda mais fácil depois da reforma ortográfica. Algumas letras e acentos que eu não vejo necessidade alguma de existir em muitas palavras desta lingua serão retirados, isso tornará o português (escrito) de Portugal mais parecido com o português do Brasil. Isso claro, se os portugueses aceitarem, pois acreditam a dificuldade para eles será maior pois haverá alteração em cerca de 1,5 % dos vocábulos, enquanto para os Brasileiros será apenas 0,5%. No entanto, em muitas palavras do português de portugal existem letras que, a meu ver, não servem para nada. Com todo respeito, é só minha opinião.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Tom. 

Temos uma discussão sobre o acordo no fórum. Este tópico, por favor, apenas para falar o por que da escolha do português, portanto, senhores foreros, continuemos apenas a abordar isso. Pelo amor de Deus, nada sobre a reforma aqui, combinado?


----------



## SãoEnrique

Oi Outsider,

Respondo tarde perdão. Se você quiser saber "porquê o português" é uma língua escolhida para os estrangeiros/não nativos é só porque esta língua é muita bela de ouvir com os sons e tons que variam quando os lusófonos estão falando, para mim nativo francês era totalmente desconhecido não temos esta pronúncia, geralmente dizemos que os franceses falam sempre à mesma velocidade sem fazer diferenças nas palavras acentuadas. Sorpreendeu-me muito estas diferenças na língua portuguesa.
Também, a língua portuguesa é escolhida por razão de origem (para mim), porquê falar francês e não português sabendo que ela é a língua das minhas origens? Em frança podemos aprender Italiano, Alemão, Espanhol e Inglês obrigatório, sem ofensar a ninguém porquê aprender espanhol sabendo que posso entendê-lo pelos menos um pouquinho? Então aprendi o português que me ensinou meu pai. 
Para concluir, português é muito atraente por razões óbvias (pronúncia, escrita, cultura e historia da língua) nas mensagens acima, também.


Espero ter ajudado

SãoEnrique


----------



## uchi.m

Olá a todos

Eu escolhi português porque meu pai e minha mãe me puseram num lugar chamado escola, onde seres ditos humanos falavam e se comunicavam em português e, numa tentativa desesperada de sobreviver naquele ambiente, era a única e última escolha. Caso contrário, falaria só com os meus botões mesmo.

(não vou por nenhum emoticon porque estou apático agora)


----------



## Vanda

Mas uchi-querido, a pergunta é para estrangeiros: por que eles escolheram estudar o português?


----------



## uchi.m

Eu sou um estrangeiro no meu próprio país. E não diga que não.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Apesar do português ser uma das línguas mais difíceis do mundo muitos dizem que é uma língua muito bonita.


----------



## SãoEnrique

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> Apesar do português ser uma das línguas mais difíceis do mundo muitos dizem que é uma língua muito bonita.



Concordo com você é uma língua difícil por razões óbvias (tempos verbais que não existem em outras línguas, pronúncia) mas ela é tão suave ao ouvir com os diferentes sotaques que ela tem.


----------



## uchi.m

Toda língua tem sua dificuldade; isso não é uma virtude só do português, não. 
Língua difícil não existe; é você que não bebeu direito. Com os locais.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

O meu contacto com a língua portuguesa começou quando uma amiga me pediu a tradução dum artigo escrito em português. Não conhecia ninguém que falasse português e eu falava espanhol, era o mais perto do que ela necessitava. Fiquei com curiosidade. Comecei a ler artigos em português em internet, li um livro de gramática (ler um livro de gramática tinha-me ajudado muito ao momento de estudar italiano), prestei cursos de português na biblioteca (não eram de boa qualidade, desisti depressa), mais tarde fui a um curso de conversação conduzido por duas meninas brasileiras (lastimavelmente, durou muito pouco), finalmente dei o passo decisivo: outra amiga tinha-me falado muito bem do _Ensaio sobre a cegueira_ de Saramago, logo comandei-o (fou uma façanha fazê-lo vir de Portugal à Alemanha) e fou o meu primer livro em português. Debutei neste fórum precisamente com uma pregunta sobre este livro. Depois li outros livros em português, mas nunca fiz um curso formal: ao momento de escolher outra língua românica na universidade (além do espanhol) "traicionei" o português com o catalão, simplesmente porque a variante de português que tinha vontade de estudar era a europeia e não a portuguesa e na parte da Alemanha onde moro é bastante difícil encontrar um ensinante de português europeu (embora nas aulas de português brasileiro sejam _consideradas_ as particularidades do português europeu).

P.S. Se faz favor, corrijam os meus erros.


----------



## crespus2006

Por que, portugues? Entao voce nao sabe? Por causa do Brasil! O mundo inteiro esta querendo aprender o idioma de um dos paises mais promissores da atualidade!

* Orgulho em ser brasileiro!
* Orgulho em ser parado todos os dias em NY para alguem elogiar minha patria!

Da-lhe Brasil! Pais do presente e do FUTURO!

Apenas exaltando minha patria, sem querer menosprezar os outros paises que tb falam PT e sao incriveis!


----------



## uchi.m

Angelo di fuoco said:


> logo comandei-o


Logo *encomendei-o*


Angelo di fuoco said:


> (fou uma façanha fazê-lo vir de Portugal à Alemanha)


*Foi* uma façanha (du hast wahrscheinlich fou mit sou verwechselt )


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Obrigado. Custou-me evitar interferências com o catalão, mas vejo que non pude evitá-las completamente.


----------



## uchi.m

Está ótimo. Eu não saberia (mas gostaria de) escrever com a mesma fluência em alemão.


----------



## J. Bailica

Angelo di fuoco said:


> O meu contacto com a língua portuguesa começou quando uma amiga me pediu a tradução dum artigo escrito em português. Não conhecia ninguém que falasse português e eu falava espanhol, [que] era o mais perto [próximo; ou '... o que ficava mais perto do...'; mas o mais natural ainda seria 'que era o que mais se aproximava.', tornanando o resto da frase desnecessário ] do que ela necessitava. Fiquei com curiosidade. Comecei a ler artigos em português em [na] internet, li um livro de gramática (ler um livro de gramática tinha-me ajudado muito [no] ao momento de estudar italiano [está certo (com 'no'), mas em PtE o mais natural seria algo como 'quando estudei...'; quando se tratou de estudar...'; 'aquando do estudo do...' ), prestei cursos [hum... 'prestei provas para cursos de...', talvez] de português na biblioteca (não eram de boa qualidade, desisti depressa), mais tarde fui a um curso de conversação conduzido por duas meninas brasileiras (lastimavelmente, durou muito pouco), finalmente dei o passo decisivo: outra amiga tinha-me falado muito bem do _Ensaio sobre a cegueira_ de Saramago, logo comandei-o ['encomendei-o', mas este é um daqules casos em que soa melhor 'logo o encomendei', se com 'logo' quiser dizer 'de imediato'; se quiser dizer 'por essa razão', será 'encomendei-o', mas não parece ser o caso] (fou [foi] uma façanha fazê-lo vir de Portugal à Alemanha [em rigor deve estar certa, a frase, mas soa-me mais natural substituir o 'vir' por 'chegar' ou então manter o 'vir' e substituir o 'à' por 'para'; ou ainda, colocar um 'até' antes do 'à'] ) e fou [foi] o meu primero livro em português. Debutei [ em PtE (pelo menos) é mais natural 'estreei-me] neste fórum precisamente com uma pregunta sobre este livro. Depois li outros livros em português, mas nunca fiz um curso formal: ao [no] momento de escolher outra língua românica na universidade (além do espanhol) "traicionei" [traí/ atraiçoei] o português com o catalão, simplesmente porque a variante de português que tinha vontade de estudar era a europeia e não a portuguesa [?] e na parte da Alemanha onde moro é bastante difícil encontrar um ensinante [não sei se existe a palavra 'ensinante', mas se existir o seu uso será uma raridade; é preferível 'encontrar quem ensine português...'; ou '... um professor de...'] de português europeu (embora nas aulas de português brasileiro sejam _consideradas_ as particularidades do português europeu).
> 
> P.S. Se faz favor, corrijam os meus erros.



Mas olhe que o seu português é mesmo muito bom. Até os erros são bons, no sentido de dizer que estão quase todos num patamar que exige muito conhecimento e bom raciocínio (simplesmente as convenções da língua às vezes são de uma lógica caprichosa, outras vezes de uma simplicidade alheia aos caprichos da lógica).


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

uchi.m said:


> Logo *encomendei-o*
> 
> *Foi* uma façanha (du hast wahrscheinlich fou mit sou verwechselt )



Nein, habe ich nicht... aber im Katalanischen ist das Paradigma im pretèrit perfet fui fores fou fòrem fòreu foren und, wie bereits geschrieben, ich hatte meine liebe Mühe, Katalanismen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

J. Bailica said:


> Mas olhe que o seu português é mesmo muito bom. Até os erros são bons, no sentido de dizer que estão quase todos num patamar que exige muito conhecimento e bom raciocínio (simplesmente as convenções da língua às vezes são de uma lógica caprichosa, outras vezes de uma simplicidade alheia aos caprichos da lógica).



Obrigadíssimo pela corecção e os comentários detalhados.
Além de interferências do castelhão (primer em vez de primeiro, traicionei em vez de _traí__ o __atraiçoei_), catalão (fou em vez de foi) e até francês (ao momento de - a construção completa é prestada ao francês) ou extravagâncias (ensinante é registado no Priberam como adjectivo; as variantes correspondentes en francês, italiano e espanhol - enseignant, insegnante, enseñante - são muito comuns nas respectivas línguas até se terem tornado substantivos), a maioria dos meus erros é devida á minha tendência a escrever de maneira complicada demais pelo desejo de ser preciso ao máximo grau e esquivar as palavras e expressões mais gastas e banais, e os poucos erros não reconduzíveis às ditas causas são devidas à pouca familiaridade com a realidade da língua viva.




> prestei cursos [hum... 'prestei provas para cursos de...', talvez] de português na biblioteca


Livros com CDs para quem quiser estudar uma língua a conta própia como se chamam?




> outra amiga tinha-me falado muito bem do _Ensaio sobre a cegueira de Saramago, logo comandei-o ['encomendei-o', mas este é um daqules casos em que soa melhor 'logo o encomendei', se com 'logo' quiser dizer 'de imediato'; se quiser dizer 'por essa razão', será 'encomendei-o', mas não parece ser o caso]_


Provávelmente não parece o caso, mas o foi, porque não o encomendei realmente _'_de imediato_'_.



> [foi] uma façanha fazê-lo vir de Portugal à Alemanha [em rigor deve estar certa, a frase, mas soa-me mais natural substituir o 'vir' por 'chegar' ou então manter o 'vir' e substituir o 'à' por 'para'; ou ainda, colocar um 'até' antes do 'à'] )


Este uso das preposições "para", "a" e "até" na linguagem quotidiana é uma das coisas que não tenho muito claras porque difere demais do castelhano e das outras línguas românicas que conheço



> Debutei [ em PtE (pelo menos) é mais natural 'estreei-me]


Outra diferência do castelhano: em castelhano pode-se estrear una coisa, mas não uma pessoa.



> a variante de português que tinha vontade de estudar era a europeia e não a portuguesa [?]


Quis escrever: e não a brasileira.


----------



## Alegnasile

Olá, tudo bem? Eu adoro estudar línguas. No meu caso, gosto da língua inglesa. Mas, fico fascinada com o aprendizado de línguas. Quando vejo alguém que gosta tanto da minha língua e que a usa tão bem, não sei explicar direito, mas isso me dá muito orgulho. Fiquei muito contente em ler seu texto tão bem escrito e cheio de paixão. Ele revela não somente seu aprendizado da língua, mas um pouco da nossa cultura brasileira, que é tão cheia de emoções e sentimentos. Obrigada por gostar da língua portuguesa e saber usá-la tão bem. Espero ficar assim com o inglês um dia. Um abraço.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

uchi.m said:


> Toda língua tem sua dificuldade; isso não é uma virtude só do português, não.
> *Língua difícil não existe;* é você que não bebeu direito. Com os locais.



Conosco una polacca e ci parliamo nell'italiano perché lei me ha chiesto per non imparare polacco a causa della lingua polacca che, secondo lei, è molto difficile da imparare.


----------



## albaalbetti

Ja cocheço tre línguas: Italiano (a minha língua), Ingles e Espanhol.
Querìa aprender otra língua e estive golpeado da feito que Portugues fosse a terceira língua ocidental mais falada do mundo.
Assim comecei em estudia-la e acho que seja um idioma muito interessante e que a cultura portuguesa, pouco cocheçida, tenha grandes escritores entre os quais acho extraordinário Josè Saramago.
Espero que Portugal volva a ser un pais importante como hà tempo enquanto agora tem problemas de pobreza.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

albaalbetti said:


> Ja co*n*heço tr*ês* línguas: Italiano (a minha língua), Ingles e Espanhol.
> Querìa aprender otra língua e estive golpeado da feito que Portugues fosse a terceira língua ocidental mais falada do mundo.
> Assim comecei *a* estudia*r*-la e acho que seja um idioma muito interessante e que a cultura portuguesa, pouco co*n*he*c*ida, tenha grandes escritores entre os quais acho extraordinário Josè Saramago.
> Espero que Portugal volva a ser un pais importante como hà tempo enquanto agora tem problemas de pobreza.



Benissimo !!! Spero che impari ancora di più.


----------



## Youngfun

Eu sou bilingüe em Italiano e Chinês, sendo um chinês crescido na Itália.
E também falo dois dialetos chineses: o Qingtianês (a lingua que falamos em familia) e o Wenzhouês (a lingua da cidade onde morei antes de 6 anos)... se as considero também, sou quadrilingüe! 
Acho que por causa disso sou bastante inclinado para as linguas, e também gosto de aprende-las.
Antes de 18 anos eu já conhecia o inglês bastante bem, um pouquinho de francês escolastico, e o espanhol que aprendi de autodidata jogando a um jogo online latino, lendo gramaticas na Internet e ficando de bate-papo por msn. 
Depois no 2008 a atividade comercial da minha familia entrou em crise.
Minha mãe que é muito ambiciosa e adventurosa, decidiu de tentar a adventura no Brasil e começar uma atividade lá. Antes de partir minha mãe me pediu de comprar um curso de Português para ela, e eu escolhei um Manual de conversação de Português Brasileiro com CD. Então cada dia quando minha mãe me levava para escola com carro ela colocava o CD, e eu também aprendi alguma coisinha, e gostei muito da sonoridade do português brasileiro.
Um dia minha mãe me perguntou se eu quis ir pro Brasil com ela, assim que eu iria estudar na facul no Brasil e aprender a lingua mais rapido do que ela, e assim eu poderia ajudar ela virando o tradutor dela.
Naquela epoca estava no ultimo ano de ensino medio, então falei que antes quero acabar o ensino medio, e depois vou decidir se ir no Brasil ou não.
Então pensando "you never know", "porque não? vamos tentar" na minha cabeça, comecei a aprender o português pela Internet. Então fiz amizade com una garota brasileira (estava com o estereotipo das brasileiras gostosas  e ela é um modelo) que também falava espanhol, e eu ficava de bate-papo com ela falando em Portunholiano : Português+Espanhol+Italiano. E ela falava comigo em espanhol puro, ensinando-me algumas palavras em português.
Depois conheci uma outra garota brasileira na Internet que gostava da China. No começo falavamos em inglês, depois começamos a tentar de falar português, e devagar começamos a provar simpatia reciproca e a conversar mais freqüentemente.
 Ambos eravamos loucos, fumos em um namoro a distância (que agora acho uma coisa muito burra). Ficavamos de bate-papo todo dia por horas pelo msn, e aprendi realmente muito português! (acho que vocês já notaram que eu aprendi o português brasileiro coloquial) E também ligavamos por telefono (e eu não entendia muito ela) e escrevevamos cartas.
Depois minha mãe voltou do Brasil e eu não tive mais a razão original para aprender o Português, mas tive a minha "namorada" brasileira. 
Depois, a história virtual com ela acabou, mas eu estava já apaixonado pela lingua portuguesa e continuei a praticar-la conversando com outros amigos brasileiros que conheci. E escrevendo carta com uma outra garota brasileira .
Mas eu aprendi português sobretudo escrevendo no msn, então ainda tenho uma pronuncia horrivel, e faço ainda muiiiita fatiga a entender a fala. Já acho a fala brasileira dificil de entender, aquela portuguesa... é arabe para mim  Só consigo de entender umas palavras isoladas.
O que me surprendeu é que vi uns videos em galego e o entendo melhor do que português!
E também faço uns erros de gramatica às vezes, ou coloco palavras italianas que não existem em português. 
Sou feliz que aprendi o Português, que descubri a maravilhosa cultura brasileira, e no entanto conheci muitos amigos brasileiros legais. 
Acho que a beleza da lingua também influiu na simpatia, na alegria, na cordialidade dos brasileiros.
E gostaria muito de ir pro Brasil um dia.


----------



## Nonstar

Puxa, Youngfun, mandou ver, hein? Muito legal a sua experiência. Espero que ela incentive mais estrangeiros a aprenderem português.
Espero também, um dia, aprender a minha própria língua.


----------



## SãoEnrique

O chinês é difícil de aprender ou é mais facil de aprender português?


----------



## Nonstar

SãoEnrique said:


> O chinês é difícil de aprender ou é mais facil de aprender português?



O chinês é impossível, desista!


----------



## Alegnasile

Olá,

Nossa, muito legal suas experiências mesmo! Olha, sinceramente, quem lê seu texto em pottuguês jamais imagina que você tem dificuldade de entender quando ouve alguém falando, parece que você já é fluente!


----------



## JotaPB

Nonstar said:


> O chinês é impossível, desista!




Eu já desisti.

P.S.: Você também fala pajubá?


----------



## Youngfun

Nonstar said:


> Puxa, Youngfun, mandou ver, hein? Muito legal a sua experiência. Espero que ela incentive mais estrangeiros a aprenderem português.
> Espero também, um dia, aprender a minha própria língua.



Desculpa, não entendo o que significa "mandou ver?"  
(Vanda, tenho que abrir um novo tópico para isso?)
Acho que o amor e a amizade são os melhores incentivos em aprender uma lingua. (Além de morar em um país estrangeiro, claro!)
E porque você tem que aprender a sua própria língua? Não a sabe já? 



SãoEnrique said:


> O chinês é difícil de aprender ou é mais facil de aprender português?



Para mim o chinês é facil!  (Muita gente não vai concordar)
Mas mesmo para mim tive que estuda-lo com empenho porque cresci na Itália.
Cada fim de semana ia ao curso de chinês, assim para 5-6 anos.
E português não foi muito difícil porque não é muito diferente do italiano, e me ajudou saber um pouco de espanhol.



Alegnasile said:


> Olá,
> 
> Nossa, muito legal suas experiências mesmo! Olha, sinceramente, quem lê seu texto em pottuguês jamais imagina que você tem dificuldade de entender quando ouve alguém falando, parece que você já é fluente!



A aparênça ingana aparência engana.  <- Autocorreção (Tradução _Portuliano_-Português )
Acho que quando se aprende qualquera lingua, a parte mais difícil é entender a fala.


----------



## Vanda

> Desculpa, não entendo o que significa "mandou ver?"
> (Vanda, tenho que abrir um novo tópico para isso?)



Tem!


----------



## Fanaya

Acho que ainda não é tarde para responder, não é? Pessoalmente nunca estudei pelos métodos tradicionais, isto é, aulas de português. Aos tenros vinte anos (melhor dito, antes, dado que esta é a minha idade actual, mas não sou capaz de lembrar-me quando comecei a estudar português), e depois de ter estudado inglês e francês durante 10 e 8 anos respectivamente, dei-me conta de que o sistema de assistir aulas era muito lento. Tinha estudado durante muito tempo e os resultados obtidos não correspondiam com o tempo investido, ou pelo menos a mim mo parecia. 

Realmente nunca me tinha sentido atraído pelo português. Tenho família portuguesa e sempre falava espanhol com eles. Mas queria aprender outro idioma estrangeiro, na medida do possível, fácil de aprender para um espanhol, sem necessidade de aulas, e útil. E afinal decidi aprender português sozinho. E até ao momento não me posso queixar. Fiz grandes progressos em pouco tempo. E tudo isto conversando com os portugueses da minha faculdade e a minha família, assim como no dia-a-dia no fórum. Enfim, é inegável que falo um português de ouvido, e que talvez não seja o mais académico possível, mas serve-me para entender e fazer-me entender, que afinal de contas e o intuito de qualquer língua, não é? E pude chegar à conclusão de que um próprio é o melhor mestre para si.


----------



## Nonstar

JotaPB said:


> Eu já desisti.
> 
> P.S.: Você também fala pajubá?



Hm, Pajubá? Essa ainda tá faltando. 



Youngfun said:


> Desculpa, não entendo o que significa "mandou ver?"



Isso quer dizer que você foi muito bem no que fez, sem ter medo.


----------



## Youngfun

Nonstar said:


> Isso quer dizer que você foi muito bem no que fez, sem ter medo.



Obrigado


----------



## motoboy

Oi pessoal, sou novo no fórum e desde já queria dizer que adorei a ideia de conter vários idiomas em um fórum só. Genial. Estou fazendo um estudo sobre as diferencas entre o port. do Brasil e o port. de Portugal- preciso dar uma facada no fórum ver se alguém já postou algo sobre, mas por enquanto fica só a minha apresentacao msm. Ahh meu nome "verdadeiro" é Felippe  
Abs e vejo vcs em breve em discussões linguísticas


----------



## Vanda

Oi  motoboy. Bem-vindo ao fórum! 

Aqui estão algumas discussões sobre o assunto que lhe interessa. E aproveitando, dê uma lidinha aqui também. 

O português de Saramago
o sotaque português
português brasileiro
Português brasileiro: "da" e "dá"
Português brasileiro: "porque" e "porquê"
português falado em Angola
Portugues lusitano: à de cima
Portugues madeirense?
Portuguese R./ o "R" português
Repetição de preposição no Português Europeu formal.
santo foi sam no português antigo
Uso da palavra 'ass'' em português EU/BR
Vamos falar de sotaques do português?
Xícara é português de Portugal


----------



## Youngfun

@motoboy:

Felippe com 2 p?


----------



## patriota

Youngfun, no Brasil a lei permite aos pais escrever os nomes dos filhos como desejarem e até a criar nomes novos... e há pais bem "criativos". Não se assuste se conhecer um "Phyllipison" qualquer dia destes.


----------



## Bahiano

patriota said:


> Youngfun, no Brasil a lei permite aos pais escrever os nomes dos filhos como desejarem e até a criar nomes novos... e há pais bem "criativos". Não se assuste se conhecer um "Phyllipison" qualquer dia destes.


Pior que é, patri!
Adivinha no que pensou o pai de "Maicon"?! Exato..._beat it!_
@Vanda
Eu sei que é off-topic, mas não consegui ficar calado...


----------



## Brazilian Girl

patriota said:


> Youngfun, no Brasil a lei permite aos pais escrever os nomes dos filhos como desejarem e até a criar nomes novos... e há pais bem "criativos". Não se assuste se conhecer um "Phyllipison" qualquer dia destes.



Pela lei, não é mais assim há alguns anos:
_“A escolha do nome próprio e dos apelidos do filho menor pertence aos  pais; na falta de acordo decidirá o juiz, de harmonia com o interesse  do filho”_ – artigo 1875.º, n.º 2 do Código Civil. 

Hoje é difícil conseguir registrar a criança com letras dobradas, letras  não pertencentes ao alfabeto brasileiro original como K, W, Y, PH etc. 
É bem conhecido o caso de uma criança que o pai queria que se chamasse "Jhenhifher". O escrivão achou que aquilo seria complicação demais na vida  da pobre garota e remeteu o caso para o juiz-corregedor, que mandou os pais se contentarem com um simples "Jennifer". 

Mas isso não quer dizer que não aconteça. Eu diria que é até um fenômemo social, porque as pessoas de origem mais humilde, não querem nomes simples para os filhos, então procuram nomes estrangeiros, ou complicam a grafia, ou misturam sílabas de nomes gerando um outro completamente estranho. 
Haja vista os nomes verdadeiros de jogadores de futebol, cantores sertanejos, etc.

Espera-se que o escrivão esteja ali para defender os interesses da criança, mas nem sempre isso acontece.


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, todo o mundo de volta aos trilhos! Pra discutir nomes exóticos os senhores me façam o favor de se dirigir ao 'café '- a maioria de vocês já pode - e colocar lá seus pensamentos.

Está com este título: Nombres extraños / Funny names / (pré)noms bizarres


----------



## kakapadaka

Me permito reativar a discussão com as minhas observações quanto à aprendizagem de português como língua estrangeira. A Filologia espanhola (sim!) é um ponto frequente de se encontrar com português que é muitas vezes a segunda língua obrigatória do curso. Alguns ignoram-no achando ele pouco útil, mas outros ficam com ele e assim foi no meu caso. Costuma ser o português europeu (por causa da disponibilidade de professores portugueses, abundância de livros e centros Camões). Sempre fala-se um pouco da "variante brasileira" mas poucas vezes ousamos organizar cursos dela.
Eu estou adquirindo costumes lingüísticos brasileiros porque conseguí trabalho com clientes brasileiros. Se alguem gostaria de me fazer quaisquer perguntas, eu estou à disposição.


----------



## Vanda

Parabéns! Seu português é fantástico! Estamos encantados. 
Falar nisso, filologia é minha menina dos olhos!


----------

